# 1950, 1951, 1952 Bear Polar Longbow



## Dhack61 (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a Bear POLAR Longbow that I have dated to 50-52 so far. Serial # P.7123B 65#
It has the small running bear on the front and no patent #. Its in good shape needs a shelf. It was my Fathers bow that he got used back in the late 60's. I am looking to further date this bow if possible and try to find out the Value and what string it would require. 

Thanks for any help
Dhack


----------

